# St George Island



## Camo Turtle (May 17, 2016)

Im heading to st george soon and was wanting to know whats a good gulp bait to use. Ive used all the shrimp gulp but looking for more. I picked up a pack of new penny jerk bait and red jigs today.


----------



## Al.hunter (May 18, 2016)

I had very good luck last week with a red jig, chartreuse curly tail grub and just after dark a red jig, white with orange tip DOA grub.


----------



## Camo Turtle (May 18, 2016)

Al.hunter said:


> I had very good luck last week with a red jig, chartreuse curly tail grub and just after dark a red jig, white with orange tip DOA grub.



Thanks for the info


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2016)

I've been catching good redfish, flounder, and trout on gulp swimming mullet, 4" pearl on a 1/4 oz red jig head. Not on SGI, but fish are still fish 50 miles up the coast.


----------



## kevincox (May 20, 2016)

Do you guys use a popping cork or just bounce it off the bottom?


----------



## Al.hunter (May 21, 2016)

I have not much luck with popping corks.  I was using a stead retrieve.  They were hitting it just as it would leave the grass line.  I have also in the past had luck with twitching the rod tip during retrieve.  I have never bounced it off the bottom though.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2016)

I have good luck with New Penny, but most of the Gulp baits are good, both with popping corks and without. No matter what I`m using, I always keep a rig set up with a white body red head Mirrolure topwater. That`s been my old standby for a long time, from Econfina to Mexico Beach and all points in between.


----------



## killswitch (May 21, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter what I`m using, I always keep a rig set up with a white body red head Mirrolure topwater. That`s been my old standby for a long time, from Econfina to Mexico Beach and all points in between.



Same here................been many a fishes caught with that lure in those waters !!


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 21, 2016)

Swimming Mullet Gulp Chartrues, steady retrieve with a good jerk ever couple of turns.

Gulp shrimp New penny bumping the bottom.

Gulp shrimp New penny under Cajun Thunder giving a good pop then reel in the slack and repeat.

Bita bait plug in black and gold steady retrieve with an occasional jerk.

But when all else fails live shrimp or cut bait under cork insures some action and a diversity of fish.


----------

